
(ACPI) Advanced Configuration and Power Interface - AceyMan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
======
AceyMan
For my money if we created a category

> Awesome Open Standards That Nobody Ever Talks About

I would nominate this one waaay high on the list.

It's taken for granted these days, it seems (? or is it), but to my mind it
was a leapfrog idea / implementation that doesn't get due credit.

(me: pushed a lot of buttons today where I didn't have a root shell) [edit:
clarity]

